# Things that make you go wwwwhhhhaaa?!?!?!



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Two pics, same fish.

I cant find nothing out there even in 50+ years of written text.


















im still searching but please do chime in with any and all close guesstimates.

I am already banking its multiple issues not just a single one on this old timer.

Fish is about 6 years old and petsmart stock.

all other fish are fine, NOTHING shows any other signs, already did a 75% pwc on the tank this morning, the other fish loved it but I did inspect every other fish individually and see absolutely nothing on them to give me any sign of issues.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

What are we looking at? Looks like the bubbles on it are from snails. Hard to see but looks like the belly is distended with red streaks.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No inverts in the tank, period. I PP soaked my plants that wernt in my old tank (new plants) to insure it. there are zero snails in this tank, not even a single MTS.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

What was it? A cory?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Poor fishy.Looks like red streaks and possible tumors.The tumors are most likely genetic.Ive had bettas with them.Its a sad ordeal with them.Other than that I have no Idea.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No red streaks at all, I ve been using some magnifying glasses(precision QC quality from the lab at the old factory) and see nothing but the popeye,dropsy(one in the same) and these sacs but they are totally clear nothing inside to hint at it being larvae or anything like that.

Its still alive, im using meth blue and meth green to see if it effects the dropsy.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

At least from what I see in the pic...may help if you describe what you see, Ray....sounds like a few of these things could apply Fish Skin Disorders


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep got all those meds but the size and shapes of the growths are not of the copepod issue. I have one of each of their meds and have started to treat everything. The corydora is dead now, I euthanized and am preserving the body for a buddy who is a fish biologist, he will be by next weekend but the treatment is happening to the main tank, it took no time to pull the plants, an hour to plant them and less then 60 seconds to get em out of the tank for the de-los

I see dropsy and popeye for sure. I see clear sacs of something but there is NOTHING cellular inside of those sacs.

I cant get clear pics of them as my macros arent good enough for that.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 22, 2011)

Looks like it's a zombie fish. Beginning of the zombie apocalypse? I hope so.

In all seriousness:

Please keep us updated, WGA. I'd love to stay informed in case of any new biology breakthroughs in fish diseases or whatnot, and I'm sure that the same can be said of many of the members on the forum.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

So far, one of the answers that I have gotten is it has popeye, dropsy, and possibly excess slime coat. Still waiting on the ichtologist.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Years ago I had some blenny's that looked like that. I was working in the gulf of Mexico as a diver, and would collect and sell/trade salt water fish and verts.
Anyhow... a marine bioligist buddy told me my fish likely had heavy metal poising.
Not saying that's what you've got there, but it reminded me off what I had.
???


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use RO/DI water so I know the tap isnt the source, maybe these CSM+B fert is the issue if its heavy metal/slime coat


----------

